# I just enlisted in the Navy As HM Corpsman



## judo510 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just enlisted in the Navy As HM Corpsman E-3
I Ship out May 27th 2009.

It's interesting hearing different views on the medical field in the military. My ultimate goal is to be an ER Nurse. I'm an EMT- B now. 

There's a program called Military Enlisted Commissioning Program for the Navy. It's a program that enables enlisted sailors become Nurses and medical officers if accepted. I heard on the Corpsman Podcast that I can get my package ready to turn in before I go to Basic. Turn my package  in during Basic. Then Go to Corpsman School. Then I could possibly be accepted. Then have the Navy pay for my nursing school. 

Pros: Nursing School is paid. active duty pay while in school. Officer after BSN and Officers school.

Cons: Serving 20 years as an officer is a huge commitment. 

I'm leaning towards it doing it. 

But my question is I have the ability to try out for the program now. Should I get experience as an enlisted Corpsman first. Maybe one or two years then apply for MECP. Or should I try to get it as soon as possible?

24 y/o male 

I will also see what Corpsman.com Forums have to say.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 7, 2009)

don't you think that 22 or 23 years is a bigger commitment than 20?

Are you comfortable with making a decision that will take you almost as long as you have been alive to fulfill?  Imagine the changes in your life that have occurred since 18.  Do you really want to live on a boat for the next 12 out of 24 years?  What will be left of your prime years once you are done being owned by the government?  My nursing degree will have cost me less than $4,000.00  as of may 12, 2009.  Add another  $1,000.00 and 2 online semesters to upgrade to a BSN, for a total of $5,000.00 and 6 semesters (not to mention my future employer will almost surely reimburse me for the last grand - and i'll be making RN pay while i earn the RN to BSN.)

I'm a military brat.  Lived in a military household / lifestyle for 18 years.  I'm not down on the military, in fact, very proud of my Dad and Grandfather for being lifers.  Just to give you perspective.  If you are gung ho, get to it man.  I just realized at 18 that being part of a war machine was not compatible with my personal philosophy.  Although I almost enlisted when my Dad got sent to Saudi for the buildup.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 7, 2009)

Twenty years?  You have to sign a twenty-year contract for that program?  You've got to be kidding me.  You don't have to commit that much for PA school!

Like PA school, I don't think there is a lot of chance that you'll get that program in your first few years.  I'm betting it it competitive.  Not to mention, they want to get their money's worth out of their enlisted investment in you first.  They are also looking to see some commitment out of you first.  Apply for it as soon as you can, but don't hold your breath expecting to get it.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 7, 2009)

FYI - I have been told by multiple people in the military that the enlisted commissioning program is extremely competitive.

I was speaking with a USAF recruiter recently who told me that I would have a fairly good shot of getting in for nursing, but definitely no promises or even a significantly good chance of getting in. Keep in mind that I have well over 30 college semester hours under my belt with a 3.7 GPA, EMT-B, high test scores, 3 scholastic awards - one of them in honor of a Navy Cross recipient, etc etc. When a recruiter is telling you that there is a good chance you won't get in to one of their programs... well you should believe them 

Maybe you'd be better off using your GI bill and other benefits after you get out? There are many, many scholarships available for vets too.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2009)

> I_* was speaking with a USAF recruiter*_ recently who told me that I would have a fairly good shot of getting in for nursing, but definitely no promises or even a significantly good chance of getting in.



Nooooooo. :[


----------



## JCampbell (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the OP is saying that they want to do their 20 for retirement, and once you are an officer, thats what you stay. There are no 20 year contracts. All contracts are for 8 years, generally with 6 being active for officers. BTW to the OP: If you do not get accepted into the program, you can and should still continue your education while in the Navy. You will most likely have plenty of time either on shore or underway to take classes after work. It will be a lot slower than full-time school, but at least you're getting SOMETHING accomplished. When you get done with school= commission. Bravo Zulu on your enlistment and good luck.


----------



## flhtci01 (Apr 7, 2009)

If it is something you are truly interested in doing, apply as soon as possible.  You already signed the enlistment papers, so they are going to have you for your commitment.   Once you go active, they will also look at your performance evals as part of your application. I think you will also need command approval to submit the application, which could be denied due to performance ratings. Historically these are 'average' while in boot camp and school because you are not there long enough to be truly evaluated. The same happens at your duty commands until they get to see how you really perform.  It will take time recover from 'average' evals.

Also, you might be able to resubmit your application if not selected the first time.  Submitting now might give you another opportunity to submit again before reaching a dis-qualifier such as age.

As far as 20 years, that's, to some extent, your choice.  I know an interist that served in the Navy and lived in places like Italy while serving.  He retired from the Navy, is now collecting a miltary pension and has his own practice.

As a HM, you should have opportunities to see/do quite a bit from the clinical to combat settings.  Good luck.


----------



## scottyb (Apr 7, 2009)

I just got out of the navy, although I was not in the medical field.  I had some really good corpsmen, and some really stupid ones.  If you know your stuff and have any kind of personality, you should shine.  You do not have to do an officer program to have a successful career.

Fleet Marine Force Corpsmen are awesome.  I have had the pleasure to know a few, and they are the cream of the crop.  They have the ability to do a lot of stuff that is usually reserved for MD's in the civilian world.  You will learn a lot and be the guy that keeps the injured marines alive.

Good luck, and keep chugging.  Don't fall into the trap of "I will keep getting paid, even if I slack off a little.  Too many fall into that trap, and don't get everything out of there service.  

The Commissioning programs are very competitive. You will need to stand out.  Your evaluations will be the single biggest thing that gets you a commission.  So,  how you supervisor's view you as a corpsmen and a sailor will directly affect your chances.


----------



## Webster (Apr 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your enlistment!  Keep plugging away and work towards that goal.  If you don't get in the first time, keep trying until you can't anymore.


----------



## himynameismj (Apr 7, 2009)

You could become an ER Physician (M.D.) twice in that time frame.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 8, 2009)

himynameismj said:


> You could become an ER Physician (M.D.) twice in that time frame.


What time frame?  :unsure:


----------



## Ryanpfd (Apr 17, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> What time frame?  :unsure:



In the twenty years that he(she?) would be inlisted for where as ER Dr's only have schooling for ten years. Personally I realisticaly thought about it. But I'm already in paramedic school. I'd feel as if i was dropping out of it. if i where to join the military. not to mention its a 5 year min. commitment for a corpsman. good luck! corpsman up!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 23, 2009)

Pre-Med = 4 years  (although it will take you about six if you are trying to work simultaneously)
Med School = 4 years
Internship = 1 year
EM Residency = 5 years
Total = 14 years minimum


----------



## EMT-StudxMuffin (Apr 24, 2009)

First and foremost, MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR E-3 IN WRITING! I was cheated out of it when I joined. My recruiter said I have E-3 but when I got to boot camp, I was getting paid as an E-2. 

Another option you can do is ROTC and get your nursing degree. What you'd be doing is going to school and getting paid for it. After you're done, you'd just be committed to the years you were in school. 

If you go through the Enlisted route, make sure your paperwork goes through, dont let your command give you a runaround. I've seen it happen many times.

Good luck shipmate.


----------



## Afflixion (May 19, 2009)

lol most sailors hate when they're called shipmate. If the Navy's Nursing program is anything like the Army's PA Program you must have 90 semester hours in a degree plan leading to a degree in Health Sciences from there you must apply for a seat active theres 30 seats a year and then 30 standby seats if one fails to meet some standard. Getting selected depends on your GPA of your college education, amount of credit hours accrued, your PT tests, marksmanship, and your NCOERs. In regards to the twenty year thing unless you mean retirement... officers do not have contracts they have a "commitment" and can resign at any time, but for every year of school the army puts you through you OWE them two years in return. It may be different with the Navy but that's how the Army's PA/ OT/ PT programs work. I applied for the PA Program last year got an alternate seat...would've got a regular but I had two counseling statements when I was an E-4


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2009)

*Man, shop around.*

See what all branches offer if you have to go military. Get promises in writing. Better than going enlisted then trying to work up to a commissioned slot (I did), is to go to school now and get your degree (I did that too, kinda complicated), maybe do OCS and Guard or Reserve if that is advisable, THEN go directly for your commission.
People keep trying to take baby steps by working up through lower certifications and ranks. Not always necessary, and not always adviseable.


----------



## HNcorpsman (May 23, 2009)

i am in the navy and am a FMF corpsman just picked up HM3 too!!! anyways i believe with the MECP, it is every year you commit to school you have to serve 3 years on active duty... dont quote me though. i have been toying with the idea of getting commissioned as well..


----------



## bstone (May 23, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Pre-Med = 4 years  (although it will take you about six if you are trying to work simultaneously)
> Med School = 4 years
> Internship = 1 year
> EM Residency = 5 years
> Total = 14 years minimum



The local EM residency is 3 years, and this includes the "internship/transitional" year.


----------



## judo510 (May 24, 2009)

*I ship this Wednesday*



Ryanpfd said:


> In the twenty years that he(she?) would be inlisted for where as ER Dr's only have schooling for ten years. Personally I realisticaly thought about it. But I'm already in paramedic school. I'd feel as if i was dropping out of it. if i where to join the military. not to mention its a 5 year min. commitment for a corpsman. good luck! corpsman up!



It's weird because on Corpsman.com's Forums there seem to be quite a few Paramedics going the corpsman route.

I wonder why?

Thanks for all the comments everyone.

I'm still shooting for nursing. That commissioning program is still up in the air. 

I going to basic in a few days. I'll check back on this site after I get out of basic. 

I have my A school in writing. And my E-3. I plan on being FMF corpsman. I have to work hard too but I'll try out for Force Recon Corpsman. I will get 18D medical training/ EMT-P certification. and Independant Duty Corpsman if I succeed.


----------

